# DATSUN B210 adaptable to....?



## stalk86 (Nov 30, 2007)

does anyone know what other datsuns/cars i can get aftermarket springs, shocks, etc. for my datsun b210. I wanto to lower it properly, any suggestions?


----------



## stalk86 (Nov 30, 2007)

bump.....................


----------



## stalk86 (Nov 30, 2007)

anyone.....


----------

